
Wait, is Facebook using their app to listen in on your conversations? - SocksCanClose
http://nbc4i.com/2016/05/24/spying-secrets-is-facebook-eavesdropping-on-your-phone-conversations/
======
dang
Since you've broken HN's submission guidelines egregiously more than once
today
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11766548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11766548)),
we've taken story submission privileges away from your account. If you want
them restored, you're welcome to email hn@ycombinator.com.

~~~
SocksCanClose
I'm a bit confused. Currently trending #9 on the front page is: "Is Facebook
eavesdropping on phone conversations? (news10.com)" >> basically same article.
Seems as if the language is approximately the same. I don't expect an answer
here (I don't think that you can see my responses)... but I am posting my
question for posterity.

~~~
dang
We buried your submission because you broke the rules so badly. Another
account reposted it using the article's original title. Since they didn't
break the rules, that's fine.

------
tiplus
This seems too creepy to be true.

~~~
packetized
Why?

[http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/22/silverpush-claims-no-
us-p...](http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/22/silverpush-claims-no-us-
partnerships/)

